# Teen mums/mums to be worst picture thread!



## samface182

theres a thread like this on the photo gallery forum.
think it would be good to have one on here!
who's brave enough to put their worst pics up?
here's mine.. ive got worse but not on my laptop!

first one was my last night out, drunk, before i found out i was pregnant, yes i was drunk. lol

2nd one was only a couple of weeks ago, perfectly sober, just an unexpected one :haha:

c'mon get yours up!
 



Attached Files:







button nose.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 31









haha me.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 38


----------



## amandad192

Would post pics...but I delete all the bad ones.


----------



## samface182

amandad192 said:


> Would post pics...but I delete all the bad ones.

ive only got them because its my friends that take them and i find them on bebo the next day! :haha:


----------



## JoJo16

bout 6 hours after i had alice. i look awfull!!


----------



## samface182

JoJo16 said:


> View attachment 65685
> 
> 
> bout 6 hours after i had alice. i look awfull!!

hahaha! im dreading my '5mins after labour' pics! lol


----------



## JoJo16

its not my worst pic cus its my first pic holding my babba but its a really bad pic of me!! dont reli have anymore because the laptop is new n havnt got all my old photos lol x


----------



## leoniebabey

i tend not to keep any bad pictures but heres a few bad/drunken ones
..
Me looking slighty worse for wear
https://i47.tinypic.com/29fw5xt.jpg
and this at about 7 in the mornin, the morning after my prom. I had not been to sleep and my hair had all feel out :( good night though!
https://i46.tinypic.com/2nh49hc.jpg


----------



## leoniebabey

JoJo16 said:


> View attachment 65685
> 
> 
> bout 6 hours after i had alice. i look awfull!!


awww, you look so proud :cloud9:


----------



## trashit

lol this is amusing 
you wanna see some of my phases ive been through? :blush:
i think these two were definitely the worst!!
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6193764_1016582.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/l_8aa440bd4f714edfa9e64dc0aff732bb.jpg


----------



## leoniebabey

^^ is that hairstyle in the 2nd pic like that girl off the film this is england ?
(if you have seen that film)


----------



## stephx

.


----------



## trashit

leoniebabey said:


> ^^ is that hairstyle in the 2nd pic like that girl off the film this is england ?
> (if you have seen that film)

yep! that film came out around the same time i had the hairstyle and everyone at school called me "this is england girl" lol. I remember some lads were trying to hit my doc martens once like "lets try hitting Ellie's this is england boots" :rofl: I do not know what i was thinking.....xx


----------



## samface182

stephx said:


> Hahaha this is a TERRIBLE pic of me and the OH but it always makes me laugh to look at :haha:
> 
> Just woken up on xmas morning :D
> 
> xx

theres nothing wrong with that pic! :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

Haha I'm the really drunk one in the middle with pink hair, fag in hand and tits hanging out! Not my best picture, but it does make me laugh! I do miss my pink hair lol! Those were the days! :rofl:

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2668/192/18/1219935827/n1219935827_384995_3316436.jpg


----------



## Zebra Stars

trashit said:


> lol this is amusing
> you wanna see some of my phases ive been through? :blush:
> i think these two were definitely the worst!!
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6193764_1016582.jpg
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/l_8aa440bd4f714edfa9e64dc0aff732bb.jpg

im going to have nightmares now with that guns and roses tee,
sorry but the 2nd pic what the hell lol


----------



## trashit

:rofl: i have no idea!! i have been through some weird phases..... https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6194082_7308158.jpg
green fucking hair....
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6193767_708785.jpg
look at that for a hairstyle! :rofl:


----------



## bbyno1

terriblee terrible pic of moi lol
https://img251.imageshack.us/img251/7378/xerghx.png
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Trashit I'm loving these 'phase' pictures!! Keep em coming!! I don't have any on this computer cos it all got wiped off :( Used to have a really bad one of me sneezing though.. honest to God I looked hideous hahaha. xxx


----------



## trashit

ok ok! lol. 

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6194087_1238032.jpg

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6182999_6304471.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5755376_7526.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5755374_6769.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/4833_216000600105_572370105_7405730.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/6120_226147635105_572370105_7697329.jpg


----------



## Jadelm

Love it lol. I thought I changed my hair a lot but I feel better about that now :D 
What's your hair like now? Mine is short (REGRET that so much now.. but my extensions as you can see in my display pic thing now clip in again YAY) and purple which was kind of an accident but it'll be brown again tomorrow :)


----------



## trashit

aww i had purple hair until a couple of weeks ago, now its just brown :) Its still sort of short but its getting there, it reaches my shoulders now anyway :) i dunno its at a weird length lol.
Its took some growing though! Its had to grow from bald! xx


----------



## flutterbywing

Some of my phases, or rather one then what happened afterwards, the scary is part is the last is my driving license pic!!

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/DSC00566.jpg


----------



## leoniebabey

wow your all so colourful, im just plain and boring. Im too scared to go crazy on the hair colours in case it goes horribly wrong.

I'd say this was my worst look EVER. dodgy fake tan + dodgy,fake looking,not even matching my hair colour extenstions .. EURGHH JUST WHY !

https://i49.tinypic.com/50if4g.jpg


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

https://i47.tinypic.com/2192cdw.jpg
i should never be blonde lol
https://i48.tinypic.com/10gzomh.jpg
im on the right and quite drunk lol
https://i46.tinypic.com/s2dsi0.jpg
im on the right and dont really remember this day lol


----------



## BlazenXx

trashit said:


> ok ok! lol.
> 
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6194087_1238032.jpg
> 
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6182999_6304471.jpg
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5755376_7526.jpg
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5755374_6769.jpg
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/4833_216000600105_572370105_7405730.jpg
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/6120_226147635105_572370105_7697329.jpg

Are those tats on your legs? If so, thats awesome!


----------



## trashit

no they're tights lol! im so glad i didnt actually get those tats done, i was going to but i change phases all the time, and right now i wouldnt be impressed if my legs looked like that!


----------



## BlazenXx

Where do you get tights like that? I would love to wear them for the shock value, you know? lol


----------



## sambam

omg trashit im loving this :D!.. 
theres this website.. dont know if you've heard of it ( google - what amy wore ).... u remind me of the girl from that ! 
her boyf made a deal with her that he had to take a pic of her everyday - only catch was she had to wear a different outfit ! xx


----------



## trashit

umm i got them at Camden market a couple of years ago :) 

Hahaha thats quite a good idea, although if someone did that for me right now they'd just have a bunch of pics of me in pjs lol!


----------



## samface182

trashit.. i cant believe how many phases you have had :haha:


----------



## samface182

sambam said:


> omg trashit im loving this :D!..
> theres this website.. dont know if you've heard of it ( google - what amy wore ).... u remind me of the girl from that !
> her boyf made a deal with her that he had to take a pic of her everyday - only catch was she had to wear a different outfit ! xx

i cant find it! :(


----------



## trashit

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5323178_4983.jpg
aww this the best one though!!


----------



## trashit

OR better still -
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6193810_3176396.jpg


----------



## shelx

trashit! i didnt know u were so.. fun :D loving the pics you look gorgeous! x


----------



## kimmykinz_

TRASHIT I LOVE ALL YOUR PHASES :) hahah  

And the websites called what katie wore i thinkssss :) :D

My worst are my old onessss.... 

The first is before some festival in edinbouroughIi havnt the foggiest clue how to spell) and the second and third are before tiesto. I am a midget.
 



Attached Files:







92522380a7450374427l.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 81









92522380a8742903272l.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 86









5358417893a8728699282l.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 78


----------



## AppleBlossom

trashit said:


> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6182999_6304471.jpg

LOVE your hair in that one :thumbup:


----------



## trashit

its "what katie wore" 
well... i like to think of myself as having a past fun life. not much fun now im he size of a planet :rofl:


----------



## GermanGirl

this picture!!!!
terrible...

Father of baby boy and me...
at the beginning our relationship
 



Attached Files:







PICT6512.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## trashit

kimmykinz_ said:


> TRASHIT I LOVE ALL YOUR PHASES :) hahah
> 
> And the websites called what katie wore i thinkssss :) :D
> 
> My worst are my old onessss....
> 
> The first is before some festival in edinbouroughIi havnt the foggiest clue how to spell) and the second and third are before tiesto. I am a midget.

 #

loving the yellow and pink ;) x


----------



## AppleBlossom

I have so many lol here is a sample though. I see a pattern following as all of these are from when I've been drunk. Also if anyone here knows Katy don't tell her I put up the picture of us touching tongues, she may kill me :lol: 

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll156/Bexy_222008/16845_431019005514_561760514_108291.jpg

This is my pouting face which, when drunk, I think looks sexy. It's not

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll156/Bexy_222008/fghj.jpg

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll156/Bexy_222008/ghl.jpg

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll156/Bexy_222008/16845_431019025514_561760514_108291.jpg

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll156/Bexy_222008/lgk.jpg

So pretty :) lol


----------



## trashit

ohh you all seem to have pissed pictures lol!
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/untitled-6.jpg

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/l_a288878f73404ad7a5db253904af72c0.jpg


----------



## GermanGirl

hahahahahha NONO :)

sweeeeet !


----------



## aiimee12345

hehe ellie how many times have u changed your hair :O .... nice piks :D .... hehe xx


----------



## trashit

i dont know... its taken a battering !!


----------



## aiimee12345

i have never dun anything diff to my hair except dye it black when its normally brown!! lol xx


----------



## trashit

aww but thats good, i wish i'd never done anything to mine :( especially shaving it off, that was the worst mistake ever! Its taken me a year to get it to length its at now, its gonna take another year to get to length i want :'( xx


----------



## faolan5109

Oh how rennisance faires do me so much justice.
Im the "guy" with the long hair.

https://viewmorepics.myspace.com/in...755394&imageUserID=282044729&imageID=16760866

https://viewmorepics.myspace.com/in...044729&imageID=16760866#u=282044729&i=8339678

And to keep with the trend of horriable drunk photos

https://viewmorepics.myspace.com/in...44729&imageID=16760866#u=132219961&i=25522996

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Packmates/Nov-51.jpg


----------



## kimmykinz_

trashit said:


> kimmykinz_ said:
> 
> 
> TRASHIT I LOVE ALL YOUR PHASES :) hahah
> 
> And the websites called what katie wore i thinkssss :) :D
> 
> My worst are my old onessss....
> 
> The first is before some festival in edinbouroughIi havnt the foggiest clue how to spell) and the second and third are before tiesto. I am a midget.
> 
> #
> 
> loving the yellow and pink ;) xClick to expand...


Oh why thankyou, i was most definatly a trendy chicken. :D


----------



## Jadelm

That 'what katie wore' is gonna keep me entertained for HOURS now :D thaaaaaaaaaaanks xxx


----------



## Jadelm

https://www.whatkatiewore.com/whatyouwore/2010/02/14/what-nonnie-wore/

wooo pregnant lady lol


----------



## Kailie92

We went parasailing on Lake Tahoe last summer and this is what my mom calls my "intense face" 

https://i49.tinypic.com/wtxahs.jpg


----------



## futuremommy91

LOL- parasailing? That sounds amazing! Too much of a chicken to try it though, haha. Bit afraid of heights :)

-

Edit- wait... I was thinking paragliding. Bit different haha!


----------



## trashit

Kailie92 said:


> We went parasailing on Lake Tahoe last summer and this is what my mom calls my "intense face"
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/wtxahs.jpg

 

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkribbon

trashit, i must admit i used to be a towers of london fan haha. 
i also went through a phase of wearing new rocks too. 
i'm gonna try and dig some of these out i had some wierd hair too...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I have the *worst * picture, its on my moms computer, i will have to put it on later


----------



## trashit

oooh i cant wait to see 

towers of london, all i can say is a big fat LOL. I went to see them like a billion times...... what a waste of money lol. Then stupid donny went on bb and it was pretty much the end of the band :( i was gutted!!
New rocks...... i dont know why i wore them, i ended up selling them on ebay, made about £100 so wasnt all bad! lol


----------



## pinkribbon

i'm sure i probably have far far worse but this is a new computer so these are the only ones i have from olddd websites that i haven't been on in forever. cringe. i've changed a fair bit!! 

first one i was about 16... second one about the same, but for some reason i decided to cut all my hair off... used to wait it in spikes *slaps self*. third one FOB and I when we were like 14 or something. 4th one... god knows when that was. and the last one i would have been like 14ish and that is my natural colour. so THAT's what it looks like!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00227.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 12









Picture 029.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 11









DSC00215.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 11









DSC00084.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 15









07-04-05-green 005.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## trashit

nice and cheery! :rofl:


----------



## pinkribbon

trashit said:


> oooh i cant wait to see
> 
> towers of london, all i can say is a big fat LOL. I went to see them like a billion times...... what a waste of money lol. Then stupid donny went on bb and it was pretty much the end of the band :( i was gutted!!
> New rocks...... i dont know why i wore them, i ended up selling them on ebay, made about £100 so wasnt all bad! lol

looking back... i used to listen to some right crap... i never saw them but i did see anti nowhere league which i wouldn't even think twice about now. i can't find many pics... i just looked on bebo and myspace and found some random stuff haha. i still have my new rocks, god knows why. mine had red flames on them though.


----------



## trashit

ohh you had the proper mosher ones then :rofl:
I dunno what i was thinking with half the bands i listened to...........
Hawthorne heights and from first to last
:rofl:


----------



## samface182

i used to love from first to last and my chemical romance, before they got in the charts and became shit! :haha:


----------



## trashit

i love how were all sexy ex moshers ;) :rofl:
i liked MCR before the black parade nonsense lol


----------



## AyaChan

I have a few bad pics, dunno how to resize them so they're all rather large :L

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/l_0ed20b61c0c09163ade7139792c3e626.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/l_4b87cd0daa426b84f386c51a2636985b.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/n1201210703_30160822_3442.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/n1201210703_30160844_2882.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/n598015929_1519845_4689.jpg
(middle one)

:rofl:


----------



## trashit

mcfly :rofl:


----------



## AyaChan

i love them :blush:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Mine aint THAT bad, just embaressing as i was very drunk :happydance:

Me after taking a shot of aftershock...


The night baby was made... :haha:
https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/xlmck/DSC02209.jpg

Sitting on the toilet floor, flashing my knickers... 
https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/xlmck/DSC02257.jpg

Covered in toilet roll 
https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/xlmck/DSC02255.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

lauren, it wont show :(


----------



## trashit

i take it you didnt like? :lol: 

ohh no way! i never liked them, i always liked busted tho :rofl:


----------



## AyaChan

didnt like what?? or is that at someone other than me? :haha:

and oooo, i like Busted too :D
McFLY were like my fav band for over a year at one point, I even saw them live twice in 2008 :L

xxx


----------



## trashit

aftershock! lol that was to surprise bump :D

ooh i had friends that were waayy into them, went to see them live and went to all the cd signings all the time, i even got dragged along to one of their cd signings once :| lol. THATS WHAT I GO TO SCHOOL FOR :p xx


----------



## bbyno1

i was in london once to see david blane when he was doin that 48 days starvation thing or whatever it was and matt outa busted was there(Sure thats hes name) lol and he was with hes gf or close frend and goes to me oh excuse me can you take a pic of us and he passed me hes camera i was like yehh:D
gimmi ur autograph then i loved em after that haah xx


----------



## trashit

wowwwwwwwww thats awesome?! You coulda just legged it with his camera and flogged the pics to a newspaper, that was trusting of him! lol


----------



## bbyno1

lool i could of aswell ,he would of probly caught up with me and id b in the newspaper gettin chased by him ahaha he was reli nice tho:D

then loads of ppl was like omg ur from busted aint u he was like no what u talkin about ? really denyin it! and he turned back and smiled at me lol xx


----------



## trashit

oooh he might have fancied you ;) xx


----------



## bbyno1

lool im thinkin not..
he was smilin in other words ,you know who i am and here i am lying to the others lol xx


----------



## samface182

i cant find any of my goth pics :( i thought they would still be on my myspace but they aren't! i'll have to go a hunt lol xx


----------



## trashit

aww wow i hope you can find them!


----------



## rainbows_x

Flicking through, here's some of mine :haha:


----------



## trashit

fuuuckkk we all have a secret goth past :rofl:


----------



## Mellie1988

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs173.snc3/20061_489239160180_738165180_11176421_3679157_n.jpg

This was few weeks ago on a night out in Leeds :haha: drunkk much hahaa! 



Me when I was like 14/15...such a whore hahaha, what wasss I thinking?! boobies on that though hehe, theyve like dissapeared now booooooooooh!!


----------



## samface182

i just spend the last god knows how long on myspace looking through my old pals pics to see if there was any old ones of me!

none :(


----------



## trashit

:cry:
im devastateddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AyaChan

i cant find any of my goth days pics, so i thought id share some pics of my auntys art on me 

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/15464_102439213108480_1000002720626.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/15464_102439216441813_1000002720626.jpg

my god i am so sexy :haha:


----------



## trashit

:rofl: i love the doggy!


----------



## trashit

p.s you look like me on a morning ;)


----------



## AyaChan

haha Ellie I doubt you look that bad :L

I love my doggy too, shes adorable :D (though she has a terrible fur cut on that pic :haha: )

xx


----------



## AyaChan

haha Ellie I doubt you look that bad :L

I love my doggy too, shes adorable :D (though she has a terrible fur cut on that pic :haha: )

xx


----------



## trashit

oh i do ;)
whats she called? xx


----------



## AyaChan

Ivy xD

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

trashit said:


> i take it you didnt like? :lol:
> 
> ohh no way! i never liked them, i always liked busted tho :rofl:

I just got a shock of the taste after id swallowed it :haha: cant of been that bad tho we drank half a bottle between the 2 of us 
:happydance:


----------



## AyaChan

haha i like blue aftershock :L

xx


----------



## annawrigley

.


----------



## LunaBean

trashit said:


> ok ok! lol.
> 
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6194087_1238032.jpg

Heartttt ur Hayley Williams poster! We met her last year :happydance: My hair has been every style/shape/colour, mohawks/red/purple lol. I'd hate to have it 'normal'!!!!


----------



## trashit

ooohh Anna your so hardcore ;) :rofl: 
Im so glad i dont have pictures of a come down... jesus christ.
Haha i havent had abnormal hair in a while, well since pregnancy really. I had a bit of a mad curly purple boofont going on a few weeks ago tho (i just stopped being arsed to straighten it lol) x


----------



## LunaBean

Its sometimes too much hassle to keep it! I dread to think whats gona happen when our landlady sees the state of the shower, it's dyed 50 different colours!!


----------



## trashit

no i definitely agree with that! having green hair was my biggest nightmare as i had to do it every 3 days due to fade... and had a green bath for a while :rofl: blacks the worst for dying things though, my mum still has a bit of black on the wallpaper in her bathroom from three years ago! :rofl: I once dyed my face by accident and so the blonde hairs went black, i tried to nair them off before school and my face blew up oooops!!


----------



## sambam

omg - i have just found the funniest EVER pic of me - be back in a min when i resize it :D ! lol x


----------



## sambam

:haha::haha:Here goes ...
1st pic - who knows :wacko:
2nd pic - taken on the same night, whats the deal with my face ( and the room full of semi naked men lol )
3rd - harry potter working his magic !
 



Attached Files:







sambam1.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 25









sambam2.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 20









sambam3.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## trashit

:rofl: that first one is HILARIOUS!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

HAHA love the first one.


----------



## sambam

lol thanks - i am trashed in that pic lol ! which is quite obvious :haha:
I am going to post some of my hubby - u will pee urself laughing, hes been out as a woman for halloween for the last 5 years in a row ! 

on that note.. im getting worried lol !:haha:


----------



## a_nice_cuppa

Oh God... I have the worst pic of me ever... it was when I was 14 and I really thought I was so myspace... but I was a chav. It all went horribly wrong. Also one of me when I had black hair :wacko: I was into HIM... bullet... funeral... wow. Please note the handcut fringe. Also um... a very very very drunk one! With my ex hubby. Yes, my extensions are falling off my head. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







chavmyspace.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 23









menizzy.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 20









vdrunk.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## sambam

im on youtube btw :haha: being silly ... drunk & singing haha! ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NfUl_gkr4o


----------



## trashit

:rofl:
im not even gonna show my drunk video lol x


----------



## sambam

trashit said:


> :rofl:
> im not even gonna show my drunk video lol x

hurry up !!! this must be funny :haha:


----------



## a_nice_cuppa

I've got a video of me at free party... nobody ever gets to see that... ever.


----------



## Mellie1988

:haha: :rofl: sam!


----------



## Jas029

Ohh everyone had a goth phase did they?

Well so did I.. when I wasn't even a teen yet :haha:

The 4 there..I was like barely 12....In my "goth" stage.. Don't ask about the makeup I seriously just drew all over my face with eyeliner :rofl:

I started young :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







l_7f772f9c5943d39b8f89c569bec163e6.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 20









l_ce949a609cbbc98f11e7e3e452f7d101.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 11









3935163967a6750840563l.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 27









3935163967a6750840567l.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

https://i45.tinypic.com/358b4tz.jpg
?? lol
https://i48.tinypic.com/2rdj7z8.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/2zehych.jpg
on the left
https://i46.tinypic.com/119ryo2.jpg
in one in the back... lol


----------



## LunaBean

trashit said:


> no i definitely agree with that! having green hair was my biggest nightmare as i had to do it every 3 days due to fade... and had a green bath for a while :rofl: blacks the worst for dying things though, my mum still has a bit of black on the wallpaper in her bathroom from three years ago! :rofl: I once dyed my face by accident and so the blonde hairs went black, i tried to nair them off before school and my face blew up oooops!!

lmao! That wasnt very clever! I dyed my exes hair black once and got it alll over the back of her neck..and she hada put it up for work...all you could see was the dye!!! Every towel/pillowcase I own is red, even got fined in the Premier Inn last week after the dye came off onto the pillow and sheets...oops!


----------



## HannahGraceee

trashit said:


> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6194082_7308158.jpg

:haha::haha::haha: i have your shoes :)


----------



## trashit

not the hair then :rofl:


----------



## trashit

Jas029 said:


> Ohh everyone had a goth phase did they?
> 
> Well so did I.. when I wasn't even a teen yet :haha:
> 
> The 4 there..I was like barely 12....In my "goth" stage.. Don't ask about the makeup I seriously just drew all over my face with eyeliner :rofl:
> 
> I started young :winkwink:

 

:rofl: this reminds me of my friend Bexx, we were in an english lesson once, we must have been about 11 and she'd brought eyeliner in to school and asked me to draw two big lines coming down from her eyes :wacko: she walked around school like that un all lol


----------



## sleepinbeauty

These were HILARIOUS!! OH and I were DYING laughing looking at these!


----------



## HannahGraceee

trashit said:


> not the hair then :rofl:

:rofl:

in that picture you remind me of...

https://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00566/SNF29STINE_280_566867a.jpg

minus the green :blush:


----------



## bbyno1

omg yeah i agree!xx


----------



## samface182

haha yeah i totally agree! :haha:


----------



## trashit

:cry: the lesbian from alphabeat? :rofl: :rofl:
i found a REALLY bad stoned/hung over picture..........
wait for it wait for it....
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/l_8dc9ce1e18684995980aed4776a9c8d9.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

your hair is awesome :D

xx


----------



## a_nice_cuppa

I love your hair there! I'd never have the guts to do anything that mad lol, I had clip in blue for a bit! (CHEAT!) :haha:


----------



## trashit

oh no its awful :cry: i'd been up alll night drinking and smoking the smoke, it was just before i fell pregnant... i'd spent the night trying to get it the blue i wanted but it didnt happen til a week later lol. xx


----------



## samface182

the craziest hair ive had was red highlights in my brown hair, which isnt even that crazy.. lol. but thinking back, it looked rather silly :haha:


----------



## trashit

mine was either the green or the shaven, its a toss up between both lol x


----------



## Ablaski17

these basically explain it haha...
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1623.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 33









CIMG1636.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 31









CIMG0405.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## samface182

LOL! i love the first one!


----------



## trashit

:rofl: the first one made me giggle!! x


----------



## Vicyi

trashit said:


> ok ok! lol.
> 
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6194087_1238032.jpg
> 
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6182999_6304471.jpg
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5755376_7526.jpg
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5755374_6769.jpg
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/4833_216000600105_572370105_7405730.jpg
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/6120_226147635105_572370105_7697329.jpg

I LOVE your hair in tha 2nd pic! :D :thumbup:


----------



## trashit

alot of people have said that, i just think it looks like a massive bush :rofl: x


----------



## Ablaski17

i agree your hair in the 2nd pic is awesome!


----------



## My bump

Oh god I have never been in to thwe teen pregnancy section before but will definatley be coming back!!!!!! This is SOOOOOOO funny!

Trashit, love all your pics! Your like a pretty helena bonham carter but much better dressed! Sambam OMG that video is sooo funny and the 1st pic hilarious! remember you from ages ago but just thought u had left!

All of the pics are really good on here! Remind me of my youth (also had a bloody crazy goth stage but without the hideous boots, just the doc.ms and skater trainers)!!!

Sam I will never get over that video lololololololololol xx


----------



## My bump

Trashit lol you have a really well cooked baby in there your bump is huge!!! I am a student midwife and would love to get my hands on that bump! :) Its as big as mine when I was pregnant!! I bet youv'e only got a tiny baby in there too lolol xx


----------



## trashit

idk cos my mumma got this big with me and i weighed 9 pounds 7! I hope hes only a small un though :D xx


----------



## trashit

thats a compliment, thankyou :) I love Helena, and her husband! x


----------



## Jadelm

trashit said:


> thats a compliment, thankyou :) I love Helena, and her husband! x

Me too! Tim Burton & Johnny Depp were on Jonathan Ross together, watched it on iplayer last night, they were on for like half an hour it was AWESOME. lol x


----------



## trashit

oh wow! i bet that was one awesome interview! Jonathan Ross always has the best interviews, i'm gonna miss him :cry:
Johnny Depp is also one of my fave actors! I love how Tim Burton always uses him in his films! I reaaaallly wanna go see Alice which is out today! But im scared little man will put in an appearence half way through lol x


----------



## samface182

ellie go to the cinema! no doubt he will come in there! and you might get like a free pass for the cinema for a year! since in supermarkets u get hampers and stuff! :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

ellie it will be worth going to the cinema if it gets him out.
im going to see it tonight i think.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I'd just like to point out that i was drunk in ALL these pictures =] 

I look such a state
 



Attached Files:







l_6b40f8f5ccb7c8d9603ad91c49c588f5.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 21









l_56b73285d09be205f1a89c1764851b25.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 16









l_880fb6f418d2a07dcf15a6a30912ff61.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 18









l_fe6c9cf60c9e2e073569256793f22ed6.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*mummy2b17*--love the 2nd one!! lol

*trashit*--OH and I thought you looked like her too! hahaha


----------



## aidensxmomma

These are the worst pictures I have. I delete most of my bad pictures. :) I went through a bit of an "emo kid" phase.
 



Attached Files:







bad.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 261









bad2.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 6









bad3.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aidensxmomma

By the way...Imagine if our kids saw this in the future. :rofl:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Oh god! Don't I'd hate him to se all this!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

bump


----------



## samface182

yay, thanks for bumping :) lol
i found another bad one of me.. im rawring at one of those natural confectionery sweets, cos im a dinosaur :blush:
 



Attached Files:







raar.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## samface182

trashit said:


> idk cos my mumma got this big with me and i weighed 9 pounds 7! I hope hes only a small un though :D xx

haha, its funny reading that now ellie, considering he was 10 n a half pound! lol :haha:
xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

When I lived with my grandparents and my aunt (who's more like a sister) She used to take really horrible pictures of me being, well, dumb, and post them on myspace. So I have a few that are quite horrible!
This one is called "Ally - The Nerd"
https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j154/BlueOblivion2/allynerd.jpg

This is "Ally Washington" (that's a pillow on my head)
https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j154/BlueOblivion2/AllyWashington.jpg

This is "Feed the Children Ally" (like from those comercials)
https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j154/BlueOblivion2/AllytheIndian.jpg

And the winner is......"WTF?! Ally"
[IMG]https://i40.tinypic.com/289f0bk.jpg
This picture was taken at my 12th birthday party, after having an intense mosh pit in my garage. After the party, we were going through the pictures and zoomed in on this one, because it was originally a picture of the whole room.


----------



## TeenMommy410

You look so younggg Ally! :)!
omg in the secondd picture you remiind me of a young young lindsey lohan LOL!


----------



## bbyno1

TeenMommy410 said:


> You look so younggg Ally! :)!
> omg in the secondd picture you remiind me of a young young lindsey lohan LOL!

Lindsey lohan..ohh yeaa i agree:pxx


----------



## Jadelm

Yeeeah I see the linsay lohan thing!! x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

haha I love that I look like Lindsay Lohan while I'm making the oddest face ever! haha
These pictures are almost 3 years old, although I still look kinda young. I think it's the freckles. :haha:


----------



## AyaChan

OH decided he'd take some unflattering pics of me whilst on hols! :haha:

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF1387.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF1379.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF1346.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/DSCF1339.jpg


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: :haha: xxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

bumpp


----------



## Desi's_lost

i'm not sure if i should be jealous that everyone has like their drunk/high/party pictures. i never did any of that. the closest i have to that was my one time experience drinking vodka with FOB trying to get drunk and not realizing i was drunk till i watched the video the next day lolz. buttttt that got deleted along with everything else of me off of fob's phone. tho i cant complain, not like i wanted his parents seeing that.


----------



## Jadelm

Desi's_lost said:


> i'm not sure if i should be jealous that everyone has like their drunk/high/party pictures. i never did any of that. the closest i have to that was my one time experience drinking vodka with FOB trying to get drunk and not realizing i was drunk till i watched the video the next day lolz. buttttt that got deleted along with everything else of me off of fob's phone. tho i cant complain, not like i wanted his parents seeing that.

Lol it's not like your life is over, you have plenty of time to do that, besides we start drinking over her younger anyway :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

My 17 birthday Very drunk in my grammas back yard!



When I was 16 and thought i should be "punk"


Just very drunk...


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh i missed this thread the first time round.. don't think i dare postt!! :shock:
xxxx


----------



## Desi's_lost

Jadelm said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> i'm not sure if i should be jealous that everyone has like their drunk/high/party pictures. i never did any of that. the closest i have to that was my one time experience drinking vodka with FOB trying to get drunk and not realizing i was drunk till i watched the video the next day lolz. buttttt that got deleted along with everything else of me off of fob's phone. tho i cant complain, not like i wanted his parents seeing that.
> 
> Lol it's not like your life is over, you have plenty of time to do that, besides we start drinking over her younger anyway :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

lol, i know that..its just that itll never be that way, ya know? that carefree/no responsibility type thing. its not a big deal, but i have a feeling its a taste of how fob feels.

edit: btw i love how most of these pictures arent actually bad. =]]]] if i took a picture of what i looked like right now, just getting up, i'd put you all to shame lol.


----------



## AriannasMama

I found a wonderful picture of me after getting my wisdom teeth pulled. No shower + a hair band keeping ice packs on my cheeks + SWOLLEN cheeks, oh yeah I look hott. lol. Also just noticed there is blood between my teeth, greaaaat. lol


Hope everyone gets a laugh out of this, lol.
 



Attached Files:







wisdom teeth.jpg
File size: 241.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## rainbows_x

mrs.stokes said:


> I found a wonderful picture of me after getting my wisdom teeth pulled. No shower + a hair band keeping ice packs on my cheeks + SWOLLEN cheeks, oh yeah I look hott. lol. Also just noticed there is blood between my teeth, greaaaat. lol
> 
> 
> Hope everyone gets a laugh out of this, lol.

:rofl: Haha, I'm sorry but that is so funny, you put a smile on my face!

x


----------



## rainbows_x

I've found some beautys :haha:

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Pregnancy/PICT0280.jpg
Before my 18th meal.

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Pregnancy/n514564509_570668_6365.jpg
Haha going down a water slide.

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Pregnancy/A-0200.jpg
Some weird dummy teeth things :rofl:

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Pregnancy/DSC00781.jpg
Upside down glasses ;)

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Pregnancy/A-0191.jpg
:|

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Pregnancy/5820_102266614509_514564509_2009494.jpg
HAHA. This is a pure beauty, my 19th birthday, me & OH, I didn't know the pic was being taken. It's our worst joint pic lol.

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Pregnancy/IMG000027.jpg
Me & my sis drunk :)

Sorry they're so big!


----------



## AriannasMama

rainbows_x said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> I found a wonderful picture of me after getting my wisdom teeth pulled. No shower + a hair band keeping ice packs on my cheeks + SWOLLEN cheeks, oh yeah I look hott. lol. Also just noticed there is blood between my teeth, greaaaat. lol
> 
> 
> Hope everyone gets a laugh out of this, lol.
> 
> :rofl: Haha, I'm sorry but that is so funny, you put a smile on my face!
> 
> xClick to expand...

I'm glad, lol. It makes me laugh too. I was so puffy!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awww how funny girls!! :) xx


----------



## RachelRae

Oh gosh, this thread is good for me, I got some good ones..ha

https://i47.tinypic.com/2i8x81u.jpg
It was hippy day at school, aha nice hair huh? ;)

https://i48.tinypic.com/2v1kqk0.jpg
Little bra, hahaha. :)

https://i46.tinypic.com/2qtbkwm.jpg
I have nooo idea..

https://i49.tinypic.com/wrj96a.jpg
I'm on the far left, I don't remember what happened ha.


----------



## c4c

omg this thread is tha best if only i could put pics on.. im always on ma blackberry sodont no how ta do it also wen i am on a laptop i cant copy n paste and dont have a clue how ta do it lol..xx


----------



## bbyno1

RachelRae said:


> Oh gosh, this thread is good for me, I got some good ones..ha
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2i8x81u.jpg
> It was hippy day at school, aha nice hair huh? ;)
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2v1kqk0.jpg
> Little bra, hahaha. :)
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/2qtbkwm.jpg
> I have nooo idea..
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/wrj96a.jpg
> I'm on the far left, I don't remember what happened ha.

i wish i looked this good in my worst pics lol x


----------



## Desi's_lost

agreed!


----------



## FayDanielle

Ohhh this thread is hilarious :D
I thought Id share!!! (sorry theres gonna be loadss)
& I just realised my many stages of hair changes lol!!


Enjoying a lovely sausage roll at alton towers! 14 weeks preg here! I didnt go on any rides, just enjoyed the food!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs484.snc3/26493_10150150744960058_631745057_11623893_8386285_n.jpg

I used to think the hair over the fringe thing was kinda sexy! How wrong was I! I was 14 here!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs374.snc3/24008_356127761027_637491027_3702061_5343442_n.jpg

This is just BAD!! My mates 17th Birthday! Im on the right.
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs374.snc3/24008_356125551027_637491027_3702020_690395_n.jpg

When I worked in Republic, right up the bloody skirt shot!!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs016.snc3/12409_331426590935_628185935_4045112_6467976_n.jpg

One of my last nights out before preggers! Red head.
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs138.snc3/18574_458001300443_661025443_11065928_8001665_n.jpg

Pretending to pee in the Mens urinals in the nightclub I used to work in!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs246.snc1/9332_175158020389_659575389_4247615_2710384_n.jpg

This is a corker! In the nightclub I worked in, on an odd night off! It actually got printed on the newsletter lol!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs123.snc1/5293_148968699459_539624459_3395066_2209633_n.jpg

The most drunk I have ever ever been in my life, suffering sun stroke at the same time!! My mates 18th birthday! I do not remember this. and there are many awful photos from this night!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs052.snc1/4470_1157228285941_1084765890_30472479_281824_n.jpg

Republics work night out! Oh dear!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1945/86/9/1494094170/n1494094170_30150456_225.jpg

Last one!!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v207/4/90/1340688440/n1340688440_30063630_646.jpg

Haha, I had a giggle looking through all my tagged photos on facebook for these :)
Again, sorry for loads of photos!!! x


----------



## RachelRae

bbyno1 said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, this thread is good for me, I got some good ones..ha
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2i8x81u.jpg
> It was hippy day at school, aha nice hair huh? ;)
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2v1kqk0.jpg
> Little bra, hahaha. :)
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/2qtbkwm.jpg
> I have nooo idea..
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/wrj96a.jpg
> I'm on the far left, I don't remember what happened ha.
> 
> i wish i looked this good in my worst pics lol xClick to expand...

I look crazy in all these, ha :)
I have plenty more, I just didn't want to post too many pictures. :dohh:


----------



## Youngling

These are embaressing. From the days when i first started going out and I obviously couldnt handle my drink very well haha

https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/2733/61291261.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I look scary in this one
https://img413.imageshack.us/img413/5635/92142274.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And this must be the worst one ever!! How embaressing, what was i thinking :dohh: And its on facebook too!!
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8243/n873330443325493748891.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And wow i just realised how slim i look there and how big i am now :cry:


----------



## Jadelm

:rofl: that last one is sooo classy!! 

I still don't dare post on here haha xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Ooooooooo I HAD to post these pics just cos they made me laugh sooo much and I daren't share it on facebook!! Note the hair (it was SUPER hot) and the lovely knicker display :haha:
I was nesting at this point and cleaned the entire kitchen and was in the process of cleaning out the fridge/freezer when Mum decided to capture the moment! One good thing - you bump looks cute :flower: heehee
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 46









2.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 46


----------



## samface182

jade, a bit of fridge scapin goin on there? :haha:
xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: nice undies :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Primark :winkwink:


----------



## Lydiarose

I think this has to be mine . . .

I always look FOUL on ones of me and dan.
:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







4726_1155297556401_1046562514_30471141_344650_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 23









6132_1171402319010_1046562514_30533868_7407606_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## EmandBub

Lydia look gorgeous what're you on about?
& nice one Jade :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## Lydiarose

Ha are you joking??

But aw thanks!

the first one is horrific i dont know what the hells going on but i look grey and about 80 years old!

I wouldnt even dare take one now because people would probably vomit!


----------



## EmandBub

shut it missy!
i bet you're gorgeous 
xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs019.ash2/34298_460654385328_618685328_6478372_7273883_n.jpg

Me & a duck that I found, woke up clutching it :wacko:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs050.ash2/35870_460653280328_618685328_6478290_156005_n.jpg

Went to a houseparty last saturday night and got abit toooo drunk!! I actually fell down the stairs aswell, silly maxi dress :haha: no pictures of that though, sorry


----------



## EmandBub

Mellie you look stunning!!
& after two kids?
you give me hope!!
xxxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Hahaha, amazing what make up can do and some hair straightners!! 
Thankyou though :D put a smile on my face!! 

x


----------



## Lydiarose

1.me drunk in a trolley 

2.Me as a goth (middle)

3.Me shamlessly NOT drunk attempting to do a "sexy pose" How nice hahaha!
So wish i was still that skinny bloody hell!

and 4.me holding my cousin EUGH!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







6132_1170125447089_1046562514_30529172_8319349_n.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 28









9329_150629843771_625463771_2659497_4833272_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 29









DSC04085.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 36









DSC04295.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## EmandBub

you look absolutely stunning hon 
xx


----------



## Lydiarose

Oh good god number 3 is AWFULL!

im so sorry!


----------



## EmandBub

see Lydia? you're gorgeous
what were you on about?
xx


----------



## Lydiarose

Em i think your seeing differently than me because i really dont see the gorgeousness haha!

But yeah i do look nice on those compared to now and thats saying somthing :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

oo come off it! :rofl:
you have a beautiful figure
& i'm sure even with a bump you still do
& a gorgeous face!
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Ooo mooching through fb photos and found some right treasures :rofl:

1) With a black eye and no make up after falling over whilst drunk :dohh: I literally just fell on my face! :rofl:

2) In the scummy supermarket below our student accomodation in my slippers and pjs searching for bacon after a night out :haha:

3) Drunk (again lol) and hugging the cone COMPLETE WITH FLOWERS that my flatmate got for me.. thought it was very romantic at the time :rofl: 

4) Hahahahaha! Messing about at a castle with the kids dress up stuff :haha:
 



Attached Files:







3227_192818510003_880085003_6578654_1445410_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 39









n880085003_6005983_8031954.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 42









n880085003_4206776_3300.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 39









32540_425837137153_505097153_5443570_3154644_n.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## EmandBub

jade you always give me a good laugh
i love the cone :winkwink:
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

My personal fave is the black eye.. I had to go home to visit my parents the next day, I didn't think my Dad was gonna let me go back to uni!! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

did it hurt the next day?? :hugs:
xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Wow Jadeee - you used to be blondee.. :) 
hehe.. wish i looked that good with a black eye!! andd loving the conee!! 
my faverouite is the fridge raiding one - cute bump thoughhh haha!! :rofl: 

and lydia you look prettyy.. :) i see what em sees! :) 

and mellie, you look really pretty too.. and great figure.. would never guess you've got two children!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

EmandBub said:


> did it hurt the next day?? :hugs:
> xxx

HELLS YEAH! I had stayed at the staff house (I worked at Walkabout and all the Aussie's stayed in a big house owned by the bar) and when I woke up I was still half drunk and I was just like OMG WHY AM I CRYING FROM ONE EYE?! WHAT'S GOING ON?! And the two lads who had slept on the floor just looked at my and burst out laughing :dohh: My eye was like literally swollen shut!! Then through the day the swelling went down and that lovely bruise came up instead :haha: x


----------



## EmandBub

Oh godd that sounds so painful!!! :rofl:
loverly!
i would have punched them or something!
did they say how you got it?
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Oh I remembered, I had sorta had to sit down on the curb.. it was a raised curb at a tram stop so I was just sat there cos I felt really unsteady while the boys were using the cash machine and apparently they turned away from me from one second and BAM! I had just sorta collapsed forward and smacked the side of my head right onto the road!! (It wasn't a road that was actually used, only by trams and they don't run at that time so not as dangerous as it sounds!) I remember hitting the floor and being like OMG. And it hurt at the time and I cried all the way home and they put ice on it for me but I thought it was just a graze or something, never thought it would turn out like that lol x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: drunken times huh
i prolly would have just laughed at you :haha:
xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Mostly my old favourite pass time - getting drunk. Lol. Most of them are from my emo days at about 17. I'm now 21, getting old :(
Blonde is old, red is a few years ago at about 19. Also I really don't know wtf the thumbsup thing is all about. :thumbup:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/25325_1294307890628_1618231664_3075.jpg?t=1278184636
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/25325_1294279209911_1618231664_3-2.jpg?t=1278184772
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/6176_1127579362519_1618231664_30339.jpg?t=1278184827
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/2649_1077431668858_1618231664_30-5.jpg?t=1278184840


----------



## Tanara

Hahaha this was last summer, and yes i wore it all day all over the city, to the mall and everything and the funniest part is i had a tail too... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







4811_214497075581_872535581_7463830_6182922_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 46


----------



## FayDanielle

I have another to add!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1838/228/69/516963411/n516963411_1299414_5285.jpg

I think I was mid talking/shouting?! Drunk of course! Love the blue tounge!!! x


----------



## space-game-91

This thread made me giggle, here's 3 of my worst!!!
That one is me and my OH on holiday in Menorca in May, I'd just found out I was pregnant, I was laughing at my OH trying to stick a spoon to his face! I didn't realise my mum was taking a picture!
https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t331/lang0800001066/hol.jpg

This one is me and my friend Kel drunk about 2 years ago at a friend's house party ... looking good :/
https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t331/lang0800001066/off.jpg

This is the last one, took at the same house party as the last one, I don't know what I was doing, I think I was laughing and got caught by a camera again ...
https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t331/lang0800001066/sit.jpg


----------



## ~RedLily~

The 'I'm so sexy' photo's

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/misc/5976_133289211631_749516631_3221639_4323597_n.jpghttps://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/misc/5976_133289266631_749516631_3221643_2877238_n.jpghttps://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/misc/5976_133304166631_749516631_3222029_5959120_n.jpghttps://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/misc/7123_123992717723_576772723_2601835_4801871_n.jpghttps://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/misc/1.jpg

:dohh: :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

ok im gonna brave it and post my post-birth pics :winkwink: you should all feel very special, NO ONE ELSE HAS SEEN THESE! excuse my disgusting burn on my finger, a few days before i had him i poured boiling water on my hand which resulted in a 2nd degree burn and a huge boil which popped and formed this. :smug: i remember having to explain it multiple times to the people doing my stitches :lol: i also have a smiley face burnt into my left hand with cig burns :sick: which i decided would be a fun thing to do when i was 14 and had drank a bottle of rum. i had a bit of explaining to do about that as well lol, i'll try find a pic of when it was freshly done...
 



Attached Files:







DSC02867.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 36









DSC02868.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 40









funday night.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 25









105.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## samface182

annawrigley said:


> ok im gonna brave it and post my post-birth pics :winkwink: you should all feel very special, NO ONE ELSE HAS SEEN THESE! excuse my disgusting burn on my finger, a few days before i had him i poured boiling water on my hand which resulted in a 2nd degree burn and a huge boil which popped and formed this. :smug: i remember having to explain it multiple times to the people doing my stitches :lol: i also have a smiley face burnt into my left hand with cig burns :sick: which i decided would be a fun thing to do when i was 14 and had drank a bottle of rum. i had a bit of explaining to do about that as well lol, i'll try find a pic of when it was freshly done...

anna.. you nutter! doing that to your hand! :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

needless to say i regret it now :lol:


----------



## Mellie1988

:haha: ouch Anna!! You crazy girlll x


----------



## Lydiarose

Kirsty i really recognise you from somwhere!
Im in the midlands to maybe ive walked past you before haha!
x


----------



## ~RedLily~

Lydiarose said:


> Kirsty i really recognise you from somwhere!
> Im in the midlands to maybe ive walked past you before haha!
> x

Where abouts in the midlands are you? I'm from Herefordshire. I can't see from your pic if I recognise you lol.


----------



## annawrigley

:rofl: kirsty everyone recognises you


----------



## ~RedLily~

annawrigley said:


> :rofl: kirsty everyone recognises you

I've noticed lol. I don't know why though. Do I have a really common face or something?:shrug:


----------



## bbyno1

i used to say you look familiar too haha
cant of seen you down the street before tho unless youv been london :haha:x


----------



## MissMamma

Be afraid. Be very afraid...


Spoiler


this is me in the morning [possible afternoon] of a festival, hungover and on comedown [pre pregnancy of course!]. To be fair it was a very VERY messy festival!lol i really don't know how my OH didn't run out of the tent screaming!..xx


----------



## MissCherry15

me before my little one :)
 



Attached Files:







l_ca00cb142cc3121999b44d2fb2e69462.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------

